# Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats*, Dr. Ronald Schultz et als., _Journal of Comparative Pathology_ January 2010 ScienceDirect - Journal of Comparative Pathology : Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats 

"Old dogs and cats rarely die from vaccine-preventable infectious disease, especially when they have been vaccinated and immunized as young adults (i.e. between 16 weeks and 1 year of age). However, young animals do die, often because vaccines were either not given or not given at an appropriate age (e.g. too early in life in the presence of maternally derived antibody [MDA])..........

The present study examines the DOI for core viral vaccines in dogs that had not been revaccinated for as long as 9 years. These animals had serum antibody to canine distemper virus (CDV), canine parvovirus type 2 (CPV-2) and canine adenovirus type-1 (CAV-1) at levels considered protective and when challenged with these viruses, the dogs resisted infection and/or disease. Thus, even a single dose of modified live virus (MLV) canine core vaccines (against CDV, cav-2 and cpv-2) or MLV feline core vaccines (against feline parvovirus [FPV], feline calicivirus [FCV] and feline herpesvirus [FHV]), when administered at 16 weeks or older, could provide long-term immunity in a very high percentage of animals, while also increasing herd immunity."


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting that paper, downloaded and read it. Very interesting and informative.
I have read over this one several times as well: 
GUIDELINES FOR THE VACCINATION OF
DOGS AND CATS Day MJ, Horzinek MC, Schultz RD (2007)


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

mike487 said:


> Thanks for posting that paper, downloaded and read it. Very interesting and informative.
> I have read over this one several times as well:
> GUIDELINES FOR THE VACCINATION OF
> DOGS AND CATS Day MJ, Horzinek MC, Schultz RD (2007)


You're welcome. Dr. Schultz is quite extraordinary, the WSAVA Guidelines are a very good source.


----------

